# Does your city have any floating restaurants?



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Sea Palace Floating Chinese Restaurant

Very kitsch


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Brisbane has More Than 7 floating restaurants depending on what day it is - One is known as the River Limo and they have multiple small river taxies done out like limosines that couples and small groups can have dinner on.

There is Oxley's On the River which is stationary and floats up and down with the tide.









There is The Island - its a very large Barge decked out to make it look like an Island - trees and all. Can't find a picture.

The most famous would be the Twin Kookaburra Queens.


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

*Manila's Jumbo Palace*

The Jumbo Palace on Manila Bay (same owner as Hong Kong's)


----------

